# Need help please!!!!



## Ratt (May 25, 2009)

I'm new to woodworking and having a old craftsman table saw with no fence well it don't work,

So I cant get started on my router projects, It seems to be the start of any project, So if I can get someone that can make me three slide sticks 3/4 by 5/16.

I can make two sleds for my table saw to get my shop started, out of all my tools I don't have one that can make a straight and true stick for a sled Runner.

If I can come up with this I can get three of my other saws up and running. I have RAS, Router, and Drill press that all need a table.

Don't care if there out of wood or HDPE, Not asking for gift guys will pay just want to start building something.

Thanks Ratt:help:


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

hi Andy 
check these out

UHMW Plastic Sheets and Strips


----------



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

Andy, I through together a quick crosscut sled using T-track for the runners. Mine was from Hartville, but most are 3/4" by about 1/4".


----------



## Ratt (May 25, 2009)

*Cool*



levon said:


> hi Andy
> check these out
> 
> UHMW Plastic Sheets and Strips


Sorry didnt see it there you give that site to me while back. Dont know why I didnt see it before.
Thanks very much again
Ratt


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

your quite welcome, you may want to bookmark it. i have ordered from them several times and like their service, products and most of all their prices.

and its in atlanta!


----------



## Twill57 (Jun 8, 2009)

How long do you want them to be? I think I have some scrap white oak that I could cut some for you. Let me know.


----------



## Twill57 (Jun 8, 2009)

Haven't figured out how to edit posts here sorry.
Anyway, are you looking for runners for an older Craftsman table saw? I have 2 plastic runners about 24" from Peachtree that are just taking up space in the shop. OK, they are taking up space on the remnants from my old sled that are taking up space in the in the shop. If you want them, let me know.


----------



## Ratt (May 25, 2009)

*That would be great*

Man that would be great I could put them to good use. Again I need all the help I can get. :lol: I will be glade to pay for shipping. Talk to ya soon :thank_you2:


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Andy,
If I may make a suggestion. It is not a good idea to post your email address in a public forum for everybody and his dog to see. You just can't trust those dogs to not spam you to death. I would suggest sending a PM (Private Message) containing your address. It's much safer that way.


----------



## Twill57 (Jun 8, 2009)

Andy, watch for an email from me.


----------



## Ratt (May 25, 2009)

Thanks George was not thinking clear oooppps. maybe "thay" want get me.
Thanks Ratt


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I am glad the problem was solved. Let me pose a question to you Andy, do you shop at a HD or Lowes? Both stores offer one free cut on each piece of lumber purchased. A piece of 1 x 2" poplar is actually 3/4" thick. Can you see where this is going? That piece of poplar will provide your guide strip as well as a fence on your sled.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Andy I live in Dallas, Ga. and have saw, but don't travel if you need to come here, you can use the saw, planer, jointe etc. build your sled here and take it home done and ready to use. I will be gone all of next week but we still have time this week if your interested, just let me know and I will PM address and how to get here. I will be out of pocket this AM but will be home in the afternoon. I think I already gave you my phone number a while back


----------

